# Old Dodge commercial trucks



## Whitlawn (Oct 5, 2000)

Hey , Any of you guys got any old Dodge commercial trucks from the 1960's and 1970's please let me know because I am interested in buying them. Also let men know of anyone who is selling an old dodge commercial trucks. I buy box vans,
dumps, and 4x4's.


----------



## BUSHMASTER (Aug 6, 2000)

I have a 1 ton dodge cube van 76 model 
e mail me at [email protected]


----------

